# Gear Swap - Salt Lake City - April 9



## riverdoghenry (Nov 18, 2008)

I'll dig through the storage and see if anything is ready to pass along. Will probably bring some oars and Watershed bags to sell. 

Cheers!


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

I wish this was on Saturday, I'd be there in a heartbeat. Sunday is a no go.


----------



## riverdoghenry (Nov 18, 2008)

cataraftgirl said:


> I wish this was on Saturday, I'd be there in a heartbeat. Sunday is a no go.


It was not possible on Saturday, because other businesses are also using the parking lot, except for Sundays.


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

riverdoghenry said:


> It was not possible on Saturday, because other businesses are also using the parking lot, except for Sundays.


Got it. Most years the weather has sucked for the UWG swap, but people came anyways. Last year the weather was good, but attendance was low. I hope they do the swap again this year. It definitely benefits them, since people wander through their shop and buy stuff. Plus folks get to meet Anthony & Clinton and shoot the breeze about rivers.


----------



## riverdoghenry (Nov 18, 2008)

cataraftgirl said:


> Got it. Most years the weather has sucked for the UWG swap, but people came anyways. *Last year the weather was good, but attendance was low.* I hope they do the swap again this year. It definitely benefits them, since people wander through their shop and buy stuff. Plus folks get to meet Anthony & Clinton and shoot the breeze about rivers.


When they first opened for the season last year, I asked Clinton when they were going to have the swap, and he said they probably were not going to have it anymore. Sounds like they changed their minds last minute with the nice weather. This is why I was under the impression they has discontinued the swap and wasn't even aware they actually had it.


----------



## altaholics (Jul 26, 2015)

UWG's swap is on April 22nd this year.


----------



## riverdoghenry (Nov 18, 2008)

Despite the fresh snow, the swap is still being held today. Come and buy/sell/trade equipment.


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

I spent all morning with a chain saw, cleaning up a big mess in my backyard. Huge limb came off a tree and took out part of my fence. Luckily it missed my roof. Heavy snow + older tree than already had leaves coming on it = large headache. Lots of trees down in my neighborhood. I hope you have a decent turnout.


----------

